# Hypo/Hyper swing - how quickly?



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's about two months ago, and have been on compounded 38 mcg T4/9 mcg T3. I haven't noticed a big change in how I'm feeling. Maybe a little more energy, but not much...

A week ago Weds I had blood drawn, and although my TSH has dropped from about 9 to 4.5ish (forgot to get a copy of the results) my T3/T4 levels are still at the bottom of the 'normal' range and I have no energy.

Last weekend (4 days after blood draw) I started feeling more 'wired' - like I had OD'd on caffeine - and switched from constipated to loose stools. I had my follow-up with my doc on Weds (NP, actually) and asked if maybe I was having a hyper swing. She had me do another blood draw that day (results still aren't back). As of yesterday, I'm feeling pretty much how I was before the first blood draw - back to just feeling exhausted, not jittery any more, except when I'm trying to sleep and my thoughts seem to race a mile a minute.

Is that what a 'hyper' swing feels like? Is it normal to swing back and forth that quickly? And if my most recent blood results show higher T3/T4 levels, should that affect my new dose levels? FWIW, the NP and I were discussing a possible switch to Armour. She says she had been leaning away from Armour for Hashi's treatment, but has been hearing of more positive results - and I have an acquaintance who says that Armour 'changed her life' after her Hashi's diagnosis 10 years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Interesting you are on a compounded T4/T3 med from the start. That tells me your NP is pretty "with it", along with her considering Armour for you. She sounds like an out-of-the-box thinker. Awesome! If you could post your labs, ranges, and dates, that would be good for the folks here to get an idea of things.

I think the frequent loose stools and diarrhea is probably, IMHO, one of the more telling signs of a hyper swing, or possibly too much medication. Many of the other signs & symptoms of being hypo and hyper tend to blend together. *But*, since you are newly-diagnosed and have just started treatment, it could be your body getting used to things, too. Your thyroid may be sputtering still, putting out hormone some days, and not on others. When I first started plain ol' levothyroxine (on Nature-Throid now), my body was on a roller-coaster for a few months. Eventually it settled down.

A question regarding the compounded T4/T3 meds -- did your NP say why she wanted you to start there? Is it an allergy issue or sensitivity to fillers or gluten? Or just her preference and experiences?


----------



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

From the reading I've been doing here, I really feel like I've hit the jackpot with my NP . I originally went to see her based on a friends's recommendation for what I thought was perimenopausal symptoms, thinking I would get some input on bioidentical hormones. Turns out I am low on progesterone (supplements have definitely improved my sleep) as well as having Hashi's.

Apparently my NP has Hashi's herself - although it sounds like her symptoms were much milder than mine.

I'm not quite sure why she chose the T3/T4 combo rather than Armour to start (she ordered the antibody test after the TSH/T3/T4 results came back, and chose the T3/T4 combo over Armour based on the antibody results) but has since moved to a new (chiropractic) practice with a PA who specializes in bioidentical hormones as well - so now she has someone to share experiences with and sounds more open to the Armour for Hashi's treatment.

My original labs were TSH of 8.83 (0.45-4.5), free T3 3.1 (2.0-4.4), free T4 1.02 (.82-1.77), Thyroid Peroxidase / TPO 520 (0-34), Antithyroglobulin 46 (0-40). Funny, I remembered my T3/T4 levels as lower than that. I forgot to get a copy of my most recent results.

I am also quite low in Vitamin D - 21.1 (30-100) and just had blood drawn for micronutrient testing through SpectraCell. Next up is a thyroid ultrasound and gluten / dairy etc sensitivity testing. She also wants to add 10 mg of DHEA as well as pregnenolone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

azblondie said:


> From the reading I've been doing here, I really feel like I've hit the jackpot with my NP . I originally went to see her based on a friends's recommendation for what I thought was perimenopausal symptoms, thinking I would get some input on bioidentical hormones. Turns out I am low on progesterone (supplements have definitely improved my sleep) as well as having Hashi's.
> 
> Apparently my NP has Hashi's herself - although it sounds like her symptoms were much milder than mine.
> 
> ...




How fortunate that you have found this wonderful doctor. Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, it might be a good idea.

When you get the lab results and if you like, post them so we can see them and also include the ranges.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like you have hit the jackpot, alright! You literally just saved yourself a couple of years (at least) of hunting around for answers, and a doc who actually listens and wants to help. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a gluten and/or dairy sensitivity. It's great that she is going to test for that, too.


----------

